# Paired Male and female as well as new young budgie taming help?



## Dunthyon (Nov 7, 2017)

Dio and Elsa are paired, and around 8-9 months old. I got them from Petsmart and I have them able to step up and recently got them okay with playing outside their cage. However they don't really seem okay with my hand as it takes effort to get them to step up and they scuttle away if I get too close. The new baby, Ciel, is pretty much terrified of me and my roommates so I'm not sure what to do or where to go from here. I'm trying the normal taming methods but I think I'm doing something wrong somewhere that I'm not catvhing. I want them to be okay enough to sit on or near me and not freak out or start panting like Ciel does occasionally. 

The couple are separated from Ciel so there's no issues there.


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Have a look through the taming stickies up the top of this forum


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

First and foremost, since you have a mixed gender pair, you need to ensure you are doing everything possible to prevent breeding.

A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old - Talk Budgies Forums
When We Don't Want Eggs

With regard to taming, it takes a lot of time and patience. Taming/Bonding is all about TRUST.

How old is Ciel?
How long have you had her?

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part. 
You should never grab your budgie or force her to be touched. 
To bond with your budgie, you need to build her trust in you.
She will have to learn over time that you will not hurt her, grab her and try to force her to allow you to hold her.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by her cage and read, talk or sing quietly to her for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to her so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt her.

After a week, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch her. 
Let her get used to the idea that the hand is now in her safe place and not harming her.

After 2 weeks, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If she becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until she calms down. When she's comfortable with your hand near her, you can offer her a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to her whenever you interact with her.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums - Talk Budgies Forums
Let's Talk Budgies! - Talk Budgies Forums
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies - Talk Budgies Forums
Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense - Talk Budgies Forums
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

50+ Common Budgie Dangers To Watch Out For - Talk Budgies Forums

Cage sizes. - Talk Budgies Forums
Essentials to a Great Cage - Talk Budgies Forums
Resource Directory - Talk Budgies Forums

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site - Talk Budgies Forums

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you here on the forums with us! You've come to the best place to learn more about budgies  

You've been given the best possible advice! It's very important to go very slowly and at her personal pace. FaeryBee has laid out the steps you need to take perfectly. 

Meanwhile, be sure to read through the rest of the forum's many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on all the best practices for budgie care. 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, be sure to ask! 

Keep us posted on how your budgie is doing, we look forward to seeing your little one around the forums!

Cheers :wave:


----------

